# Skunk Babies!



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

It has started! A skunk litter has been born...

Koko gave birth overnight, although we are not letting ourselves get excited yet incase anything goes wrong.

But so far so good!

Bear was not in the nest box this morning so I guess she isn't allowing him in anymore. He has been moved somewhere else and we are disturbing Koko as little as humanly possible (other than having to quietly walk past her box to get down the stairs!)

The squeaking is really loud and it sounds like there might be 2 or 3 kits. 

It is SO hard not to look! I am going to explode with suspense.

I want to see skunk babies!!!!!!!!!! :jump:

But alas, I will wait til they emerge from the nest box by themselves. 


This is Koko's first litter so I haven't really got high hopes but if they are still there in a few days time I am going to be SO happeeeeee:flrt:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Woop woop! Way to go Caz, keeping our fingers crossed here. :2thumb:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh my god how exciting :2thumb: 

good luck Caz and we can have a long girly chat on Sunday.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOH! Exciting stuff, can't wait to see pics when they emerge!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

She has been normal with Bear but just the last two days she has been going for Jay & I when we walk past!

Bear was sleeping in the nest box with her up until last night! Can't believe how tolerant of him she has been. 

Dashing off to collect Heather's Kangaroo Rat now & I'll see you guys tomorrow :2thumb:

ooo Emins, Kangaroo Rats, Skunky Babies, Bushy Tailed Jirds pups, APD pups.. this is turning out to be an exciting weekend :no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

congrats caz, fingers crossed for you :2thumb:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww congrats


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Awwwwwww wow caz fingers toes an paws are crossed here for you hun :flrt:


Go Koko :no1::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

And a giant rabbit which I forgot to ask the name of so she has been called giant rabbit since we have had her here :lol2:


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Congratulations from me too, and there was me excited about my chameleons hatching :lol2:

I can't wait to see the photos when they emerge from their nestbox :flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Congrats Pouchie,

Best wishes

Neil


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I hope they do well pouchie good luck for mom and babies.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats hun!!!!! <3
I am sooo coming over when they're old enough to be played with haha
I've never even seen a skunk at a zoo ! xxx


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

im excited just waiting for the piccys congrats :no1::flrt:


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

That's fantastic news!!!!:2thumb:

Congratulations on the new arrivals!!!!:no1::no1:

Heather.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Oohhhh! Thats great! Your the first ive heard of with babies this year, so obviously pics are a definite yes!!!! haha. Good luck to both mum and babies, and you!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oooh!! EXCITING!!!  *fingers crossed*

Cari, you should come along to Shropshire Exotics when we all get together... Usually there are a few skunks about then


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Just got back and they are still there so looking good :no1:

Thanks for all the congrats everyone!!!!!!!!

Lou, can't wait to meet 'giant bunny' tomorrow :2thumb::2thumb:

And yeah Joe, I think Koko wanted to get in first and be the first skunky mummy of the year.. I am sure there will be plenty more over the next few months :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

I promise there will be pics as soon as it is safe... the suspense is much worse for me! They are only upstairs and I can't have a look!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaargggggggghhhhhhhhhhh

So long as I can still hear squeaks now & then, I am happy :cheers:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Just got back and they are still there so looking good :no1:
> 
> Thanks for all the congrats everyone!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
LOL thats deffo gonna be the hardest bit for you not peeking i soooooo dont envy you that :lol2::lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on the new arrivals Caz - did you know or suspect she was pregnant?

Cant wait for my next visit as it might mean seeing baby skunkies :no1:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Congratulations Caz, fingers crossed the babies continue to thrive.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

congrats:flrt:


----------



## 11krage (Mar 9, 2008)

Fingers crossed you get to see some toddling babies, looking forward to pics when they decide to start exploring


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Yes Ken, I suspected she was but thought I had more time to move her nest box somewhere with zero passing traffic!!!

For just the last two days she has been flying out of the box and going for us when we walk past plus 2 days ago I felt her tummy and she tried to bite me! I could feel she was pregnant but didn't actually feel movement so had no idea she was so far along. 

I was kinda waiting for her to kick Bear out and drive him away but she didn't until they were actually born. 

So if Nizhi & Goli are in need of a fertile stud you know where to come :2thumb:

I will be plastering photos everywhere if they survive!!! 

We have given Koko bread soaked in Aptamil (artificial breast milk) and it has disappeared! She will be getting extra protein tonight too and no Bear to barge in and steal all the food!!! He is asleep in a drawer in our bedroom ... anyone would think it was him who just gave birth :lol2:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats. Can't wait to see piccies.


----------



## Nutty_Netti (Dec 9, 2008)

*S/E*



Amalthea said:


> Oooh!! EXCITING!!!  *fingers crossed*
> 
> Cari, you should come along to Shropshire Exotics when we all get together... Usually there are a few skunks about then


If you don't mind you can let me know too and I can bring Cari along with me & hubby.. (and maybe even the demon!!)


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow, just seen this!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! (teeny bit jealous here).


Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

congratulations Koko! and wishing you the best of luck with them

N


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Many congrats and good luck wishes to you and Koko,can't wait to see pics.....the suspense would drive me nuts as well!!!x:flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I've seen them!!!! :flrt:

I remembered that there is a little 1cm crack in the box when I made it, the back didnt quite join the top... so last night I shone a torch in and had a peek for ages!!! I couldve stayed there all night.

Koko gets upset when we creep past but she didnt give a stuff about me peeking through the crack in the box!!! Maybe because she couldnt see me, just a light.

I got a glimse of the kits, they are so adorable.. bit like rabbits at about 5 days old but with long tails. There is a bino!!!!!!:flrt:, a black and white with traditional markings like Koko's and I 'think' maybe 2 chocolates but didn't notice if they were silverback or traditional. There are at least 4 anyway.

Koko was being such an awesome mummy. She was licking their bellies and then she laid down with her nose in among them :flrt:

We are out til late tonight now so Koko will get a nice peaceful day with nobody creeping past.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

awww yey!!

isnt it so weird how they look lol... and awesome how you can see the colours and markings already! when i saw we had a choc i was like i am keeper her, shes mine lol from day one, but people were like how do u know shes a choc? it was sooo difficult explaning hehehe aww i really hope these survive hun, i am so excited for you, having lil babies are amazing, and when they are running about the floor they look so so mini compared to mum!! hehe:flrt:


----------



## acereptiles (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats, can't wait to see pics!


-Christine


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww they sound so cute!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Day 4 and all is well :2thumb:

All 5 bubbas still doing great and Mummy Skunk is chilling out a lot.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Im so glad to hear that: victory: I cant wait to see pics :flrt:What age do they start coming out of the nest.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

leggy said:


> Im so glad to hear that: victory: I cant wait to see pics :flrt:What age do they start coming out of the nest.


 
I think it will be a good couple of weeks but Koko is starting to move farther from the next box now. If she ever comes downstairs I can get a photo of the babies without her knowing because I can shut the stair gate to stop her returning while I'm there :2thumb:

Nearly got a photo opportunity earlier actually so watch this space...


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

I cant wait. I bet they look so cute.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

do you have homes lined up?? i have been after 1 for sooooo long, esp a choccy one, but still sooooo chuffed 2 be owned by a black.. and also a friend is after 1 also. if still available - do you have any more details for me please? thanks


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

They are spoken for many times over I am afraid.

However, my male is being mated to two local females (belonging to carlycharlie) so there will be 2 more litters on the way.

I am sure many litters will pop up over the course of the next few weeks, all over the UK!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> I am sure many litters will pop up over the course of the next few weeks, all over the UK!


Things are looking up for us :whistling2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Things are looking up for us :whistling2:


wahooooooooo!!!!!!!

has one dropped??? :flrt:


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

ahh, that must be so cool. i'd love to have a skunk. hope they make it.
what do you think your gonna do with them? try not to get to attached? probably no hope of that


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> wahooooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> has one dropped??? :flrt:


We don't know, things are still a bit 'up in the air' with Blossom :blush: Maple has finally realised that under the carpet in a doorway is not really a suitable place to be nest building and has moved into one of the 'approved' nesting sites, time will tell.


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Any spare babies, let me know! Not fussed about colour - I like the standard black and white ones best - but would really like a baby one.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!!!!!!!! SO EXCITING!!!! Fingers crossed for you ray and lou...:flrt: x


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

do you need a license to keep skunks or hedgehogs?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

no you dont for either of them : victory:


----------

